# Wild Side Offers Rhinestone Breast Cancer Awareness Designs



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Just in time for Breast Cancer Awareness month in October, The Wild Side is offering a variety of rhinestone transfer designs that are ideal for any customers participating in fund-raising activities or who simply wants to support this cause. 

Rhinestone selections include “Fight Like A Girl,” ribbons, angels, “Never Give Up,” “Believe,” “Tough Chick,” and “Survivor.” 

The transfers come on a clear carrier sheet that makes them easy to position and will heat seal in only 8-10 seconds at 330 degrees. Designs are made with an array of colors including beautiful pearlescent AB stones. 

They can be adhered to any color of shirt that is made of 100% cotton, 100% polyester, or 50/50 blends. Orders placed by 1 p.m. Pacific time are shipped the same day. Transfers can be purchased by the piece, in half-dozen, or dozen packages. The dozen package offers the best value. 

A portion of the sales of these designs is donated to The Breast Cancer Foundation and Prostate Cancer Foundation.

To view the full selection of Breast Cancer awareness designs go to Wild Side Heat Transfers | Search Results. The company offers more than 7,000 stock designs and inventories more than 10 million transfers, so no matter what your need, you’ll find it at The Wild Side. 

For more information, contact The Wild Side at 881-837-5000; 800 421-3130; fax: 818 365-6667; [email protected] or visit www.thewildside.com.

The Wild Side, a GroupeSTAHL company, offers stock heat transfers in 30 categories as well as rhinestone motifs, sequin motifs, mixed media motifs, large biker patches, and loose rhinestones. Accessories include heat presses, foil, transfer paper, and reusable cover sheets. Custom designs also are available.


----------

